# August 8th on Nothin Matters



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Had the pleasure of taking my uncle from Nashville and some of his clients on a trip today. The seas were calm and there was very little current which made my job easy. We fished mostly offshore in the 50-60 mile range and the big jacks were everywhere. We weeded through them and picked away at some nice grouper to add to the box. We had 3 nice gags, 4 red grouper, a snowy, yellow edge and several scamp. A great time was had by all!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice job, Capt!


----------



## djr225 (Dec 14, 2008)

Great Catch!!


----------



## MissSnatch (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice haul


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

NIce job Jake !!! good to see the nothin matters puttin the beat down as usual
TIM


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great pics! Absolutely love seeing the Gags!!

Robert


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, it was a fun trip. the fish bit pretty good with the exception of the deep drop fish, that bite was terrible


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Crushing them as always. Your the man Jake, your the man.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Id like to see Delynn and Adams square off in a tourney one weekend.. Maybe we can all wager on it and the forum can take 10% of the winnings for some upgrades..


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

The only way I will square off with Jake, is to be on his team and on his boat. Jake Adams is one bad son of a gun when it comes to fishing. I don't ever want to fish against him EVER! Not to mention, he's my good friend and he would never let me live it down when he pounded me at the scales.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Capt. Delynn said:


> The only way I will square off with Jake, is to be on his team and on his boat. Jake Adams is one bad son of a gun when it comes to fishing. I don't ever want to fish against him EVER! Not to mention, he's my good friend and he would never let me live it down when he pounded me at the scales.


Yeah right! You are just being the humble gentleman that you are, your posts speak for themselves. I would love to fish in a tournament against Delynn and some of the other great captains in the area but unfortunately, we just don't have that kind of a venue. A few of my buddies and I have talked several times in the past how much fun it would be to have a high stakes bottom tournament I just don't know that it will ever happen. I think it would be awesome to compete against the best and it would make me push even harder. In the meantime, I am glad Delynn keeps posting his unbelievable reports to give the rest of us something to shoot for.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Wish I had the grouper dialed in like you do! The AJs I can do without


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work; thanks for report & pics!


----------

